# T30 2.2dci with intercooler oil leak



## windibob (Feb 13, 2009)

Firstly apologies to old hands here who must be sick of this kind of thread. I'm posing this query because I can't find an answer elsewhere, so please bear with me.

I bought a 2005 T30 2.2dci (UK spec: SVE) a couple of weeks ago from a well established local dealer. Foolishly I didn't examine the cause of the oily grime on the front of the engine - most cars I've had look like this. On the first family outing though the kids were complaining about the hot oil smell, so I lifted the bonnet and quickly found the cause - the classic intercooler leak. So back to the dealer... and two days later, all smiles, and a new intercooler fitted under warranty.

My question is: should I be concerned about any consequential damage, and is there any way to detect anything without disassembling the top of the engine? The engine runs fine and pulls well, and I've not seen clouds of smoke in the mirrors - but perhaps I should be looking more carefully? Any comments at this point would be appreciated because the dealer's warranty includes a 30 day get-out clause, so I may, if dissatisfied with the car, swap it in for another vehicle he has in stock - at this point, not very helpful because he has rather limited 4x4 stock, namely one Jeep, one Pathfinder and one Touareg, all of which are significantly larger the the X. Anyway, don't let that stop you from answering!

Thanks all... :givebeer:


----------

